

Getting started with Dwarf Fortress (book) - braunbaer
http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920022565.do

======
zephjc
If ever there was something that needed a technical manual, Dwarf Fortress is
it.

~~~
laberge
I find it even funnier that O'Reilly would publish it too.

